# Plastisol transfers look good...now what?



## Alexzandra (Apr 2, 2011)

So I spent lots and lots and lots of time researching and buying screening equipment and FINALLY got great looking one-color detailed designs onto heat transfer paper! (YAY ME!) But now my problem is...I spent all of my money on this other equipment and cannot afford a heat press machine right this second. I tried pressing my smallest design (3"x2") with a normal iron but it absolutely didn't stick. 

So what I'm wondering is...as long as my plastisol transfers look perfect on the paper, I'm good, right? I can sell those as is and as long as the customer has a heat press machine and I can figure out a good temp/pressure, they're gunna work, right?

I just need some hope...


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

The odds that even a fraction of a percent of your (potential) customers owning a heat press is astronomical.


----------



## Alexzandra (Apr 2, 2011)

Plenty of people sell heat transfers....

Anyways, the main reason I want to know is so I'll be confident enough this will work before buying a heat press.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Why are you bothering to make your own transfers rather than direct screen printing?


----------



## Alexzandra (Apr 2, 2011)

Because...

1. I use two or three designs (one color) in 3 different sizes on all of my garments. This way, I don't need to wash out screens for new colors each time my customer wants another small run from what is already on my screen.

2. Offering another option of selling heat transfers makes me more knowledgeable and versatile (I started brand new with this a couple months ago)

3. I like to print on t-shirts but also undies, baby onesies, toddler shirts, tank tops, etc and all of those don't fit on my platen. And new "specialized" platens are VERY expensive.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks. I understand your reasons and wish you success.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Bearing in mind that I know next to nothing about making plastisol transfers......I don't think I would sell them to anyone without first making sure that they press ok. But maybe that's the control freak in me?

I know you said you don't have money for a heat press, but can you get with someone near you that has one already and have them do a test press of your transfer(s) for you? That way you KNOW you have a good product.


----------



## Alexzandra (Apr 2, 2011)

discoqueen said:


> Bearing in mind that I know next to nothing about making plastisol transfers......I don't think I would sell them to anyone without first making sure that they press ok. But maybe that's the control freak in me?
> 
> I know you said you don't have money for a heat press, but can you get with someone near you that has one already and have them do a test press of your transfer(s) for you? That way you KNOW you have a good product.


Completely agreed. Now to find someone with a heat press machine to make sure they'll work! If so, I'd for sure buy a machine for myself.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Post in the referral section, and be sure to state where you're located. 

I'm in N Dallas - if you happen to be close by I'd gladly help you out!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Why don't you add your location to your profile so someone in your city who reads this might volunteer to help.


----------



## Alexzandra (Apr 2, 2011)

I guess I wasn't aware my location isn't on my profile! I'm in Nashville. If anybody wants a couple free plastisol transfers that may or may not work, pm me your address! Thanks!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Alexzandra said:


> So what I'm wondering is...as long as my plastisol transfers look perfect on the paper, I'm good, right? I can sell those as is and as long as the customer has a heat press machine and I can figure out a good temp/pressure, they're gunna work, right?


Short answer: no. You might get lucky and they will be okay but in my experience it took some fiddling to get them gelled just right so that they don't stick together when stacked but are not overcured so they don't flake off the shirt when pressed. Most of the experienced transfer printers test press on a pellon before shipping and they still screw up sometimes.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Alexzandra said:


> So I spent lots and lots and lots of time researching and buying screening equipment and FINALLY got great looking one-color detailed designs onto heat transfer paper! (YAY ME!) But now my problem is...I spent all of my money on this other equipment and cannot afford a heat press machine right this second. I tried pressing my smallest design (3"x2") with a normal iron but it absolutely didn't stick.
> 
> So what I'm wondering is...as long as my plastisol transfers look perfect on the paper, I'm good, right? I can sell those as is and as long as the customer has a heat press machine and I can figure out a good temp/pressure, they're gunna work, right?
> 
> I just need some hope...


 
Alexandra,

If you would like to send them to me and I will test them for you. I can also tell you what's wrong. Then you can call pro-world and buy a press.

Larry @ dowlinggraphics.com


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

larry said:


> If you would like to send them to me and I will test them for you. I can also tell you what's wrong. Then you can call pro-world and buy a press.
> 
> Larry @ dowlinggraphics.com


I'd jump on this. It's like Derek Jeter offering to help you with your swing!


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have been printing one color transfers for about a year now. I iron them on and use the airbrush to fill them in with color. If I can help in anyway just let me know. I found a used heat press at a flea market for 100 bucks. Always check the local thrift stores. The iwanna paper can be full of them at times. Sounds like a small 15X15 would do the trick for you. For all your black inks or dark colored inks I DO NOT use the adhesive powder. Now the white ink I DO USE the adhesive powder. My mesh counts are 110 to 125. Both of my heat presses are set at 380deg. With the white transfers I come down off the temp about 15deg. and lighten up the clamp pressure a bit. Hope this helps. Its good to hear someone trying transfers most people say they are so so hard to do!!! I disagree with this and have found that transfers are pretty straighfoward and simple to print and cure....Good luck.


----------



## westmama (Feb 22, 2010)

Alexzandra said:


> Because...
> 
> 1. I use two or three designs (one color) in 3 different sizes on all of my garments. This way, I don't need to wash out screens for new colors each time my customer wants another small run from what is already on my screen.
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I use water based inks. I also have a standard platen and I can still easily screen print infant and toddler clothes on them. I just lay them on it like I would a table. I still use spray adhesive.... and tape for registration. Not a good method for precise multicolor printing though.


----------

